# Нашла интересное видео



## Libertas888 (7 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте!

 После МРТ у меня особо не было времени на раздумье делать или не делать операцию.  30-го января мне сообщили, что без операции ни как, я в ужасе согласилась, и 1-го февраля меня уже прооперировали, 3-го числа я уже была дома. Полу лёжа на диване я начала активно изучать тему грыж и операций и нашла вот такое интересное видео. Я не знаю на сколько теория этого парня имеет право на жизнь, но думаю, что благодаря ему я более тщательно подойду к реабилитации.


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2018)

@Libertas888, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Так как подробностей о своём диагнозе и операции Вы не озвучили, думаю, будет не лишним сказать, что это видео на форуме обсуждалось.
Наберите в поиске по форуму _Эдуард Конкин_ и полюбопытствуйте.
Информация пригодится.


----------



## Libertas888 (7 Фев 2018)

@La murr, сейчас настроюсь и подробно опишу свою ситуацию.
Спасибо за наводку.


----------



## мурза (7 Фев 2018)

я смотрела это видео еще когда только начинались боли то есть 4 месяца назад в  районе крестца спрпва при грыже 4,5 мм.. сама пробовала разминать болезненные места мячиком, ситуация только ухудшалась. то что боль при разминании сильная это да , то что потом проходит вранье начинает болеть еще сильнее минут через 10. у меня болел только крестец теперь болят обе ноги и крестец . боли дикие ничем не глушаться. пробуйте. разминайте. даже интересно у кого получится.


----------



## Libertas888 (7 Фев 2018)

@мурза, я его нашла уже после операции. Просто возьму на вооружение, что при дальнейшей реабилитации качество мышц тоже надо проверить.


----------



## Юля Денисова (22 Окт 2018)

спасибо за видео


----------

